# To All Customers of Freedom Breeder UK LTD



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been asked by Freedom Breeder USA to issue a small statement to inform the reptile community that they have now cut all ties and distribution rights with Chris Richards and freedombreederuk.co.uk with immediate effect.

Freedom Breeder USA know that there still are outstanding orders due to be shipped to the UK and I am going to help them to get all these orders finalised, taking delivery of any orders made through Chris Richards and storing them on my own property or at a local unit that is owned by a family member until they can be collected by their rightful owners.

I am in no way the new appointed UK agent for this company, I was the first person to give Chris Richards the money for the original order and due to this I know many people who ordered after me and I have experience of what is and has been going on up to now so I am purely lending a hand to Jeff to try to sort this mess out and get everything squared up and more importantly get you guys the racks and other equipment you paid for.

As I mentioned before I was the first person to handover my money to pay for my rack which subsequently took 6 months to arrive, but when it did I will say that the product is impeccable and I cannot fault it at all, this is an unbiased review and I think once people see them for themselves they will too agree.

I would like to take the time to ask you all in advance one very specific request.

Please do not use this thread as a hate page to express any views you might have on the whole scenario. I understand people are entitled to their opinions but I do not want this thread bogged down with silly insults and pointless jibes that really get us nowhere and just create negativity and I think we have had enough of that over the past , thanks in advance.

So to all of you people who still have outstanding orders your time of woe is nearly at an end, please contact me directly through my business email address [email protected] with any questions you may have, or any orders you have outstanding and I will get them over to Jeff and Lindy in California at FreedomBreeder HQ and we will get this sorted once and for all.

Thank you and I really do hope I can help 

Chris Gard


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Well many of us had ideas on what was going on with him but thats not for the thread, its good to see some one stepping up and helping correct the wrongs that have happened over the last year :notworthy:


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

Good on you chris, you've been a fantastic help to a lot of us throughout this whole situation.

If only more business people and entrepreneurs were as genuine, professional, hardworking, honest and open with communications as you are!


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been following the FBUK threads closely and know the situation.

I have my own workshop/unit up here in the Northwest so if I can be of any help for storage for any customers who may be up this way then feel free to let me know.

Nice to see you helping Chris and just PM me if I can be of any assistance.

Best regards,
Volly


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks lisa, and thanks to volly, i have the storage covered and tbh i woulnt want to pull someone else in to this mess, i will be taking all deliveries which are now being finalised by the americans. 
it is taking a little longer than anticipated as orders are coming out of the woodwork that they had not heard of until now.

Anyone with questions please contact me personally through [email protected] and i hope to be able to help you and ease your woes, with just a reply if nothing else

chris


----------



## alan4 (Feb 1, 2011)

*freedombreeder*

just a big shout out to chris gard for the way he sorted out my problem with frbuk..all i can say what a proper gent the way he kept at until jeff from frbus emailed me last night to say my rack will be here in 2 weeks:2thumbne honest guy cheers


----------



## alan4 (Feb 1, 2011)

*chris gard*



alan4 said:


> just a big shout out to chris gard for the way he sorted out my problem with frbuk..all i can say what a proper gent the way he kept at until jeff from frbus emailed me last night to say my rack will be here in 2 weeks:2thumbne honest guy cheers:cheers::cheers:


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Good for you mate well done. Also its good that FBUS have realised the complete screw up, and are now going to fix things. Lets hope next time they have better luck when they chose their distributor.


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks guys, ill be speaking to jeff again tomorro to find more about the impending shipment, hoping to get this sorted and forget about chris richards upset, alot of people have been screwed over i have emails from all over europe , poor sods


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

as "a poor sod" if anyone has any contact for chris richards that he still uses please pass them on to me via pm.



Ed



chrisgard said:


> thanks guys, ill be speaking to jeff again tomorro to find more about the impending shipment, hoping to get this sorted and forget about chris richards upset, alot of people have been screwed over i have emails from all over europe , poor sods


----------



## Wesclot (Dec 17, 2012)

How easy is it to get a Freedom Breeder rack in the UK now and not be subject to scammers? Are there any company's who stock them over here? 
I hate my job I've been doing for the last 15 years....I'd love to find out how to get involved and find out more about becoming a decent FB rep if there's any possibility. Sounds like there's a definet need.


----------



## southernroyals (May 26, 2011)

*racks*

i would second that i would love to buy some if they were available in the uk


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

you would need at least £20,000 to start with


----------

